# How to SAFELY bake substrate?



## Mello (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm using 2 day old substrate that was in my s. alternans cage for my 2 new slings coming. I just wanna sterilize the ecoearth before use. How do I do this properly?


----------



## korg (Mar 23, 2013)

Spread it out on a baking sheet and leave it for 45 min at 250F. That's what I do, at least. Watch it to make sure it doesn't burst into flames.


----------



## Mello (Mar 24, 2013)

korg said:


> Spread it out on a baking sheet and leave it for 45 min at 250F. That's what I do, at least. Watch it to make sure it doesn't burst into flames.


Thank you!


----------

